# avant cinq heures



## petitm

_Je finis mon travail *avant cinq heures*.
_
Je crois que cela signifie: "Je finis mon travail *au plus tard à cinq heures*."
Mais n'y a-t-il pas une ambiguïté? car la phrase pourrait signifier aussi: "Je finis mon travail *au plus tard dans cinq heures*."

Merci d'avance pour vos aides.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Techniquement, il y a peut-être une petite ambiguïté mais pratiquement, on dira *dans moins / en moins de cinq heures*.
Je ne sais pas vraiment si la norme accepterait cet usage d'_avant_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté en effet. _Je finis mon travail *avant* cinq heures_ ne peut signifier que _au plus tard *à* cinq heures_ et certainement pas _au plus tard *dans* cinq heures_.


----------



## SergueiL

Naturellement on pense *à cinq heures au plus tard*. 
Mais à la forme négative : _Je ne finirai pas mon travail *avant cinq heures*_, l'ambiguité me semble bien plus forte.


----------



## Mederic

SergueiL said:


> Naturellement on pense *à cinq heures au plus tard*.
> Mais à la forme négative : _Je ne finirai pas mon travail *avant cinq heures*_, l'ambiguité me semble bien plus forte.


Le dire de cette façon pour dire "dans les cinq heures" ou "en/dans moins de cinq heures" est soit une erreur soit une ambigüité volontaire.
Il me semble que la préposition "avant" introduit une date (ou un événement d'une durée déterminée) mais pas une durée à proprement parler.


----------



## SergueiL

Mederic said:


> Le dire de cette façon pour dire "dans les cinq heures" ou "en/dans moins de cinq heures" est soit une erreur soit une ambigüité volontaire.
> Il me semble que la préposition "avant" introduit une date (ou un événement d'une durée déterminée) mais pas une durée à proprement parler.


Et si on change pour _Je ne finirai pas mon travail *avant cinq jours *_?


----------



## Mederic

C'est correct et je dirais que cette formulation est synonyme de "avant le 5ème jour (à partir d'aujourd'hui)". C'est-à-dire qu'intrinsèquement tu situes une date d'échéance. Il y a une nuance avec la formulation suivante :
-> "je ne finirai pas mon travail *en *5 jours" qui là met l'accent sur la durée, qui exprime "je n'y arriverai pas en 5 jours de temps".


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Avant_ introduit effectivement un _moment_, une date (même imprécise), et non une _durée_.

Maintenant, comme toujours en français, la règle est à interpéter avec souplesse, comme le montre cet exemple dans le TLF :


> Anne ne devait pas arriver avant une semaine.
> F. Sagan, _Bonjour tristesse_


On voit bien sûr qu'ici _une semaine = le moment dans l'avenir situé une semaine après maintenant_.
(Le TLF dit "syntagme nominal indiquant un moment précis (date)")

Mais alors pourrait-on tout aussi bien dire _je ne finirai pas ce travail avant 5 heures _= avant le moment situé 5 heures après maintenant...?
Je ne pense pas. Ce qui est possible pour une date ("avant une semaine") ne l'est pas, à mon avis, pour une heure.
Parce que, toujours à mon avis, "heure" est à la fois un moment et une durée ("cinq heures"), mais pas "jour" ou "semaine" (ou mois, année...).


----------



## petitm

Merci à tous.
Mais moi, je dirais que _avant _peut très bien introduire une durée, comme l'indiquent les locutions _avant longtemps_, _avant peu_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

petitm said:


> Mais moi, je dirais que _avant _peut très bien introduire une durée, comme l'indiquent les locutions _avant longtemps_, _avant peu_.


Ces adverbes comme complément de _avant_ (longtemps, peu) sont rangés par le TLF (article _Avant_, II-A-1-b) dans la catégorie "Le complément est un syntagme nominal ou un adverbe indiquant un *moment *vague ou approximatif".

Il faut bien voir que _avant_ est utilisé pour donner une _position_, une _antériorité_ dans l'espace ou dans le temps (la maison est située avant le bois ; sois à l'école avant 9h).
Qu'une _durée_ puisse être utilisée comme indication de moment est possible (distance par rapport à _maintenant_, p. ex), mais ce n'est qu'un cas particulier qui n'est possible que s'il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté — et _avant cinq heures_ serait ambigu si "cinq heures" était une durée.


----------



## petitm

JeanDeSponde said:


> Qu'une _durée_ puisse être utilisée comme indication de moment est possible (distance par rapport à _maintenant_, p. ex), mais ce n'est qu'un cas particulier qui n'est possible que s'il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté — et _avant cinq heures_ serait ambigu si "cinq heures" était une durée.


OK. Comme cela finalement, il n'y a plus aucune ambiguïté pour moi. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## SergueiL

JeanDeSponde said:


> Qu'une _durée_ puisse être utilisée comme indication de moment est possible (distance par rapport à _maintenant_, p. ex), mais ce n'est qu'un cas particulier qui n'est possible que s'il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté — et _avant cinq heures_ serait ambigu si "cinq heures" était une durée.


Faut-il en conclure que la durée est subordonnée au moment dans la langue française ?


----------



## Mederic

SergueiL said:


> Faut-il en conclure que la durée est subordonnée au moment dans la langue française ?


Il faut en conclure que la préposition "avant" introduit un moment comme l'a expliqué maitre JeanDesponde avec beaucoup de justesse.
Il y a d'autres prépositions disponibles dans la langue française pour apporter les nuances concernant la durée.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

C'est plutôt de la logique que de la langue : une durée en elle-même ne permet pas de définir un moment précis, mais une durée avant ou après un moment (de référence) permet de définir un autre moment.
De même qu'une distance ne donne une position que si on l'associe à une autre position : _Je me place à cinq mètres_ n'a de sens que si on peut répondre à la question "à cinq mètres de quoi ?".
Je peux dire _je m'arrêterai avant la boulangerie_, mais _je m'arrêterai avant un kilomètre_ ne peut être compris qu'avec une hypothèse du genre "avant d'avoir roulé un km à partir de l'endroit où je suis en ce moment".
C'est dans ce sens que _avant_ doit être utilisé avec un moment, mais qu'une durée est acceptable si elle est associée à un moment de référence, implicite ou explicite, et qu'elle définit alors un autre moment.
_Avant longtemps = _avant qu'un temps long ne se soit écoulé à partir du moment où se situe l'action.


----------



## SergueiL

Mederic said:


> Il faut en conclure que la préposition "avant" introduit un moment comme l'a expliqué maitre JeanDesponde avec beaucoup de justesse.
> Il y a d'autres prépositions disponibles dans la langue française pour apporter les nuances concernant la durée.


Amen


----------



## Mederic

Tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'ambigüité dans la phrase de la question initiale...


----------



## SergueiL

Mederic said:


> Tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'ambigüité dans la phrase de la question initiale...


Exact. Mais de là à en déduire que la durée n'existe pas en elle-même à l'inverse du moment, cela me semble abusif. La préposition "avant" peut introduire une durée qui n'est pas nécessairement un moment déguisé. D'autres facteurs entrent en ligne de compte, ne serait-ce que le temps ou la forme employés.


----------



## Mederic

Il n'y a rien d'abusif, on veut distinguer la nuance qu'il y a entre les deux propositions (je reprends ton exemple):
- Je n'aurai pas fini en 5 jours
- Je n'aurai pas fini avant 5 jours
qui est évidente :
Dans la première on se réfère spécifiquement à la durée sans la situer dans le temps: ce n'est pas forcément 5 jours à partir de *maintenant*, ça peut être 5 jours dans une semaine, un mois..
Dans la 2ème on situe précisément l'action dans le temps : entre maintenant et dans 5 jours, d'où la notion de "date" avec "avant".


----------



## JeanDeSponde

SergueiL said:


> La préposition "avant" peut introduire une durée qui n'est pas nécessairement un moment déguisé.


Je n'en vois pour l'instant aucun exemple, mais je suis loin d'avoir tout lu...!


----------



## CapnPrep

Mederic said:


> Tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'ambigüité dans la phrase de la question initiale...


Le raisonnement de JDS démontre justement le contraire:


JeanDeSponde said:


> _avant cinq heures_ serait ambigu si "cinq heures" était une durée.





JeanDeSponde said:


> "heure" est à la fois un moment et une durée ("cinq heures")


Donc, _avant cinq heures_ est bel et bien ambigu, même si la lecture « moment » est plus accessible que la lecture « durée ». On peut à titre personnel décider d'éviter et de condamner ce dernier emploi, mais la phrase restera ambiguë pour un lecteur/interlocuteur qui ne s'impose pas cette règle et qui applique une autre logique, celle de dire que si la langue nous autorise à dire _avant plusieurs heures_ ou _avant 36 heures_, elle ne peut nous empêcher de dire _avant cinq heures_ avec le même type d'interprétation.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'ambiguïté est certes possible, mais elle reste assez artificielle. Il serait en effet exceptionnel, et pour tout dire vraiment étrange, qu'un locuteur natif dise _Je finis mon travail *avant cinq heures*_ dans le sens « dans moins de cinq heures » étant donné justement que, sans contexte précis, cette phrase sera systématiquement comprise par la grande majorité des francophones comme signifiant « au plus tard à cinq heures ».


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je n'ai rien condamné dans l'absolu, j'ai dit seulement que mon choix personnel était de ne pas laisser (autant que faire se peut) d'ambiguïté dans mon expression.
Et effectivement rien n'empêche de ne pas s'imposer cette règle.
J'ai par exemple un respect profond et sincère pour Alexandre Dumas, mais comment refaire le minutage de ce passage de _La comtesse de Charny_ ?


> [L'horloge venait de sonner midi et demie. Monsieur de Choiseul se leva et gagna la route.] On ne voyait ni courrier ni voiture, mais il n'y avait encore là rien d'étonnant. On n'attendait pas, comme nous l'avons dit — car M. de Choiseul faisait la part des petits accidents — le courrier avant une heure ou une heure et demie, le roi avant une et demie ou deux heures.
> [...] A deux heures et demie, pas de courrier, pas de voiture !


Le courrier était-il attendu entre 1h et 1h30 de l'après-midi, ou entre 1h30 et 2h...?
Il faut remarquer que l'emploi de _avant une heure_ est ici dans une négation ("on ne l'attendait pas avant une heure"), qu'il serait lourd de tourner avec _dans une heure_, comme dans p. ex. _j'aurais fini avant deux heures dans deux heures au plus tard._

La phrase originale, _Je finis mon travail *avant cinq heures*_, prête moins à confusion :  c'est un présent simple, et le sens immédiat est "aujourd'hui je m'arrête à 5h".
Les ambiguïtés notées à juste titre par Sergueil sont plus apparentes avec le _futur_ qu'il a employé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a d'autant moins d'ambiguïté dans l'extrait de Dumas qu'il est fait mention d'une heure juste avant (_l'horloge venait de sonner midi et  demi_) et également juste après (_à deux heures et demie_). Dans ce cas, il faut vraiment avoir l'esprit suffisamment tordu pour comprendre une durée plutôt qu'une heure, mais je ne nie point que cette interprétation-là reste possible.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Peut-être bien que oui, peut-être bien que non...
Dumas toujours, _Les deux Diane_ :


> — Crie et appelle, cela m'est bien égal. [...] Nul  ne viendra à tes cris, du moins avant une heure. Vois : je n'ai pas  même pris la peine de fermer portes ni fenêtres, tant je suis sûr qu'on  ne viendra pas avant une heure.


Heureusement la phrase suivante lève immédiatement le suspense :


> — Mais dans une heure enfin on viendra, reprit Diane, et je vous accuserai, je vous dénoncerai, on vous tuera.


Ce n'est pas le cas dans _Les Mohicans de Paris_ :


> — Monseigneur, s'écria la marquise, [...] dans un quart d'heure j'aurai vu le maréchal et [...] avant une heure [je l'aurai] amené à composition.


Et, plusieurs paragraphes plus loin :





> — Avant une heure, monseigneur, dit la marquise, l'abbé  Bouquemont sera agréé comme directeur [...] et je vous dirais dans un quart d'heure si, dans ce moment même, je n'attendais la visite du digne abbé.


Il faut revenir au tout début du chapitre pour trouver cette seule indication horaire : _son sourire était encore plus mauvais l'après-midi que le matin_.
Alors...?


----------



## Mederic

CapnPrep said:


> Le raisonnement de JDS démontre justement le contraire:
> 
> 
> Donc, _avant cinq heures_ est bel et bien ambigu, même si la lecture « moment » est plus accessible que la lecture « durée ». On peut à titre personnel décider d'éviter et de condamner ce dernier emploi, mais la phrase restera ambiguë pour un lecteur/interlocuteur qui ne s'impose pas cette règle et qui applique une autre logique, celle de dire que si la langue nous autorise à dire _avant plusieurs heures_ ou _avant 36 heures_, elle ne peut nous empêcher de dire _avant cinq heures_ avec le même type d'interprétation.


Bon l'idée ne passe décidemment pas, j'abandonne.


----------

